# [V] Steam-Account ( Empire , Day of Defeat Source , Half Life , ...)



## marwin756 (4. April 2009)

Verkaufe hier meinen Steam Account .
Bin nirgendswo gesperrt oder sonstiges .

Folgende Spiele sind enthalten :

Empire - Total War
Day of Defeat
Day of Defeat - Source
Counter Strike
Half Life
Half Life Blue Shift
Deathmatch Classic
Opposing Force
Ricochet
Team Fortress Classic

hier noch ein Bild : http://www.photouploader.de/page.php?type=jpg&f=27466

Bei interesse einfach melden.



PS : Bei interesse kann ich die Empire DVD auch verschicken,damit keine 15GB gedownloadet werden müssen. Je nach Kaufpreis fallen dann aber noch die Versandkosten an.


----------



## marwin756 (5. April 2009)

*push*


----------



## marwin756 (13. April 2009)

Hat denn keiner interesse ?   
Einfach Preis vorschlagen


----------

